# Pneumatic V-plow from Sweden



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice,

any chance to get some pics of the back side of the blade?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Where do I buy one of those?


----------

